# DNS errors



## Cheiromancer (Aug 9, 2003)

I was talking to s/LaSH, and he says that he hasn't been able to get onto EN World (neither the main site or the message boards) for over a week.  Besides telling him that I've not been having any problems, I haven't been able to help him (not that *that* is very helpful ).

Anyway, I seem to recall that instead of writing "enworld.cyberstreet.com" you can put down a long number that will get you to the site anyway.  Does anyone know what those numbers are for EN World and the message boards?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## alsih2o (Aug 9, 2003)

i THINK it is 66.216.61.114

 but i am not a tech guy, that is form searching the meta forum


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 9, 2003)

Forums: http://65.127.163.19/

Front page: http://65.127.163.19/news/


----------



## EricNoah (Aug 9, 2003)

If some folks can get in just fine but others can't, does that mean there's something wrong "upstream" (not with Cyberstreet) that perhaps we have no control over?  I've been hearing that others have been experiencing slowdowns etc. but I haven't experienced anything like that in a while.


----------



## reapersaurus (Aug 10, 2003)

As far as I'm aware, our DM in the Vampire game, Catulle, has been having a hell of a time with DNS resolution for around a month or so.

He's in England, using a cable modem, if memory serves.

edit: I never noticed, Eric, but I'm right behind you in post count.
I looked at your profile, and we both post almost the exact same number per day.

You, however, became a member 12 days before me.
THAT's what keeps you ahead!  
Darn you, Eric! I'll catch up to you one day - if it wasn't for that 68.28 post head-start, I'd have caught you (LOL - in the intervening 570 days or so...)


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 10, 2003)

I noticed, that of the several DNS servers my ISP provides some don't have ENWorld. Others, like the one I'm using atm have no problem.

Another possibility is to use one of the many free proxy servers that float around the web.


----------



## kreynolds (Aug 10, 2003)

For those having DNS issue on Windows, it should clear up if you add an entry to your hosts file using the ip's above.


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 11, 2003)

A few people at the greytalk listserv (viewable here, check the threads titled EN World) are having real problems getting to the site.

Could someone possibly check out those posts and possibly respond or post a response here (which I'll pass on)?


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 11, 2003)

MerricB asked me to post this at EN World; he's apparently having a very difficult time logging on to EN World 





> _originally quoted by MerricB at the Greytalk listserv_
> 
> G'day John!
> 
> ...


----------



## Piratecat (Aug 11, 2003)

From Adlon - 

Router Down: Australia cannot reach us ATM ... 
I've been notified by one of my mods that he cannot access the site, nor ENworld.

I've traced his host, and found a pair of router issues...

I'll post both traces here.....

When I trace his email host, Bigpond.com, I get:

traceroute to bigpond.com (144.135.18.32), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 tintagel.cyberstreet.com (65.127.163.1) 1.155 ms 1.023 ms 0.996 ms
2 63-144-217-197.neotechus.com (63.144.217.197) 1.207 ms 1.18 ms 1.112 ms
3 tpa-edge-03.inet.qwest.net (63.144.192.165) 6.958 ms 8.341 ms 9.356 ms
4 tpa-core-03.inet.qwest.net (205.171.27.29) 6.937 ms 6.651 ms 6.713 ms
5 tpa-core-02.inet.qwest.net (205.171.27.189) 7.312 ms 7.768 ms 7.328 ms
6 iah-core-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.5.106) 25.994 ms 26.083 ms 25.998 ms
7 iah-core-02.inet.qwest.net (205.171.31.2) 26.169 ms 28.939 ms 26.007 ms
8 dal-core-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.8.125) 30.534 ms 30.568 ms 30.605 ms
9 dal-core-03.inet.qwest.net (205.171.25.134) 30.538 ms 30.015 ms 29.95 ms
10 dap-brdr-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.225.5) 30.907 ms 32.682 ms 30.734 ms
11 p5-1.dal-core01.net.reach.com (134.159.63.37) 30.459 ms 30.55 ms 30.545 ms
12 i-2-0.wil-core02.net.reach.com (202.84.143.65) 59.168 ms 59.231 ms 59.102 ms
13 i-3-0.syd-core02.net.reach.com (202.84.144.66) 234.556 ms 234.698 ms 236.922 ms
14 * * *
15 * * *
16 * * *

----------

If I trace another spot in Oz, I get:
traceroute to iinet.net.au (203.59.24.221), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
1 tintagel.cyberstreet.com (65.127.163.1) 1.193 ms 1.032 ms 0.996 ms
2 63-144-217-197.neotechus.com (63.144.217.197) 1.186 ms 1.289 ms 1.23 ms
3 tpa-edge-03.inet.qwest.net (63.144.192.165) 6.701 ms 6.757 ms 6.672 ms
4 tpa-core-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.27.25) 7.787 ms 7.975 ms 8.091 ms
5 dca-core-02.inet.qwest.net (205.171.5.73) 32.344 ms 32.266 ms 35.748 ms
6 dca-brdr-01.inet.qwest.net (205.171.9.54) 33.619 ms 32.565 ms 32.285 ms
7 so0-1-0-622M.br1.WDC2.gblx.net (208.51.74.9) 32.404 ms 32.452 ms 32.459 ms
8 pos2-0-2488M.cr1.WDC2.gblx.net (208.178.174.53) 32.452 ms 32.483 ms 32.391 ms
9 * * *
10 * * *
11 * * *

-------------

So, basically, there seems to be a router down in or around Washington DC, and another one in Sydney.


----------



## hong (Aug 11, 2003)

The really weird thing is that I'm on Bigpond, and I haven't had any trouble getting to the site at all. Well, except for the usual traffic-related hiccups.


----------



## arwink (Aug 11, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> *Router Down: Australia cannot reach us ATM ...
> *




I feel so...displaced 

Like Hong, I can get on without to much trouble, but there's been a number of e-mails thrown about by various Brisbane based enworld readers who've tried from work and home accounts and come up with nothing.

_edited a question out afte reading the news page_


----------



## hong (Aug 11, 2003)

arwink said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I feel so...displaced
> *




Well, they DID say Australia, not Austria.


Hong "kickin' it up in the old country" Ooi


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 12, 2003)

Thanks for the responses guys.  I've passed it along.  Hope it gets solved soon.

It appears that for the few people affected by this problem it is very frustrating indeed


----------



## MerricB (Aug 12, 2003)

Woohoo!!!! I'm back!

Hopefully, it'll still be working tomorrow. (It's 2:33 AM here at the moment, here in Waubra).

I'm using my Ballarat/Netconnect account.

Tomorrow I'll give it a try with the work account...

Hope everyone else is back as well.

Cheers!


----------



## johnsemlak (Aug 12, 2003)

Great Merric!


----------



## s/LaSH (Aug 13, 2003)

It works for me, too (obviously). Hooray! An excuse not to do work again!

Hopefully this stays stable (I know from personal experience that DNS up/down status can fluctuate)...


----------



## Psionicist (Aug 13, 2003)

As I said, if the DNS servers are down, use the IPs instead:

Forums: http://65.127.163.19/

Front page: http://65.127.163.19/news/

or edit the host files.

You can also setup your own DNS-server on an old computer with BIND: http://www.isc.org/products/BIND/


----------



## MerricB (Aug 13, 2003)

This was more serious - I _did_ use the IP codes, and I couldn't get through.

Cheers!


----------



## Duncan Haldane (Aug 14, 2003)

Hi all,

I too have returned after a week's enforced absence.

I can confirm the problem was not with the DNS - pinging the IP address did not resolve.

I got some friends to do a traceroute, and compared it to my traceroute, and the interesting thing was we went along the same route - theirs succeeded, mine failed.

I did notice on their traceroute that the response time was much higher on the router that my isp failed to get through - so I wonder if it might have had something to do with "time to live" settings from my ISP.

Duncan


----------

